# Harp Lamp?



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

After I made Andrew his harp, I decided to make one for myself and maybe make a lamp out of it. But after I made it and a pedestal to mount it on, I got to thinking that maybe I would wait and see what kind of a conversation piece it might become.

Right now I am of the mind to just leave it alone, it seems to be doing a good job as a conversation piece.

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The pedestal alone is a beauty!! let alone show casing the harp atop of it. That maple is just stunning and you did it justice with the finish schedule you used. Well done Herb!!!

I seem to recall that with the original harp build for your son, there was a issue with the tone generated??? did you ever get it resolved?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wow!!!!
pure class...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> The pedestal alone is a beauty!! let alone show casing the harp atop of it. That maple is just stunning and you did it justice with the finish schedule you used. Well done Herb!!!
> 
> I seem to recall that with the original harp build for your son, there was a issue with the tone generated??? did you ever get it resolved?


It has a coat of sanding sealer,dewaxed shellac, and 4 coats of water based polyurethane for a finish. I only had one board of the quilted maple, just enough to do the sound box,and I picked through my maple supply to find the nicest piece to make the harp.

When Andrew came over to string the harp, he had me cut off 1 1/2" from the "knob" on the upper part of the arch of his harp and move 3 string locations. He had his harp tuned so that it played, but didn't quite have the tone he wanted , so he is still working on trying to get it like he wants it. When he does I will have to redo some of the sound box for him.
He was drooling over the wood I used in this harp.

Herb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That is a great looking project Herb.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

That is just stunning Herb, both the harp and the pedestal. Kudos!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I got this in the wrong Forum, by accident is there a way to get it into Show and Tell?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Message one of the moderators and they will move it for you.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> I got this in the wrong Forum, by accident is there a way to get it into Show and Tell?


relocated the thread for you Herb...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quilted Big Leaf Maple is readily available, but the 5A stuff is increasingly hard to come by. Even the veneers are going up in cost. I got a few sheets of veneer and a couple of leftovers. Definitely a "special project" kinda wood like your harp. She's an eye catcher alright!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for moving it,
The maple was mixed in with a pickup load of beam ends a guy was selling for firewood at a kiln drying place.

The strange part is before it is finished ,it doesn't look so spectacular. Once the finish is on it pops the grain out and it gets better as it ages and darkens.

Herb


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

Simply stunning work. The different pictures bring out various eye catching aspects of the maple and do justice to the work your have put into this piece. A friend of mine made a 36" harp years ago, I can only imagine what you went through. Great find in the maple wood stock. WOW!


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

*Awesome........!!!*


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks Wonderful. I always wanted a harp. Ordered one once but it never came in.


----------

